# Running after pooping? Anyone else?



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I just realized I could put this weird quirk on here and see if anyone else's cat does it. Probably not though, as it _is_ Nutmeg.

Every time Nutmeg poops she shoots out of the litter box like a bat out of **** and trills up a storm. She then proceeds to run around the apartment at lightning speed (still trilling too) for about ten minutes after. Then she's done. This happens every time she poops, so maybe once or twice a day? We just chalk it up to her being weird but I wonder if other cats do this? :kittyturn


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My Oreo does the same but not every time she poops. Probably every other time. I would imagine after she relieves herself, she feels better physically and then she runs all around like a wild cat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like Abby! Not for 10 minutes, but she too shoots out of the box and runs around like a wild thing for a bit.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup, MowMow does that. The bigger the bomb the more he runs around.....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls usually only do this if they have some Klingons. Then they know I'm going to have to deal with it, so they RUN!!!!!!!!!!!

Amazingly, even with their long hair, it rarely happens.


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea Mouth dose the same thing


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

marie73 said:


> My girls usually only do this if they have some Klingons. Then they know I'm going to have to deal with it, so they RUN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amazingly, even with their long hair, it rarely happens.


Ha.. Hahaha, oh man that made me literally laugh out loud. Klingons, nice way to put it 

Anyway - Yes, Apollo does this on occasion. Not all the time, but definitely has happened sometimes. The way I see it, he knows it's smelly, so he wants to get away from it as fast as he possibly can, and I guess running like a bat out of **** will get any residual smelliness off him. Lol?

On the very rare occasion (2x now since I've had him) that he has some poo stuck to his tail or maybe a piece of hair stuck .. (ew..) he will jump out of his box and sit his butt down on the tack paper under his box and scoot his rear across the paper, making more of a mess. I only had to chase him ONCE to clean him up, which oh lordy it was a MESS.. So I'm thankful for that. The second time it happened he just backed his butt up to me like "Mommy, get it off me, get it off me, get it offfff meeeeee" .. Once I cleaned him up he ran around the apartment like a crazy cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Zuba usually does "the litter-box dash" as one person on the forum called it, but he does it for a minute or two. Alkee occasionally does it too. Don't really know why as they never have poo stuck to their bottoms.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I think a lot of cats do this, I've noticed both dogs and cats get a spurt of energy after they poop. I've seen Blacky do it outside a few times while we're going on walks, and my aunt's cat regularly comes running 100 miles an hour out of the litter box.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Monkeys does it too, I think she's running away from her stinky poo.

8O


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's an instinctual reaction to protect themselves from predators. But the first time Prince did it, I knew nothing about cats and I freaked out. That was one of my first threads on here. That said, not all cats do this, so I guess it's a combination of instinct and "because I feel like".


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I call it The Poop Run. I've only one who does it consistently currently, but other cats, now at the Bridge, have also enjoyed doing The Poop Run.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure burying it is how they protect themselves from predators. Plus she runs back to it.....so I don't think she is trying to protect herself there.

I'm glad she isn't the only one. We always thought she just had super dense poops and she felt super light after, LOL.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Only on a pet forum do we get excited about Poo... :cool 

So far none of mine do the litter box dash, but then I have 2 that pee and don't cover it up.. and one that doesn't cover her poo either now that I think about it.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> It's an instinctual reaction to protect themselves from predators.


That makes sense. I always thought they were just rejoicing it was out and they felt that much lighter  lol

But yeah, 3 of my cats do this. Azalia just wants to clean up after everyone so she just follows them around afterwards and will lick butts if they didn't clean themselves properly.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, you're lucky to have that assistant!

Maybe house cats feel they can't get far enough from the scene of the action that's why they dash around, because they still smell it. For a cat, he's safe from predators when HE can't smell the poo anymore.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

My Princess was the first cat I had that did this - she would bolt out of the litter box as if to say "OMG, that did NOT just come out of my body. I'm SO embarrassed". She never covered her poo either. Mimi does bolt out of the box sometimes - but not every time - and she doesn't cover her poo or her pee ... silly girl.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

What.....you guys/girls don't run out of the bathroom after you poo?? j/k LOL

Yoshi does a small sprint after it's over and buried.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Known around here as "running the stink off"


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Who doesn't?


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Yup. Yes. And its a given in my house. The after Pooing zoom about the place. Hubby sez," Whats about the coo coo Kitty?" I say, " She just used her toilet". Hubby sez, " I dont want to know." :wink


----------



## Cathilarie (Nov 5, 2011)

Is your kitty long haired? My cat Bubber does this but I think he does it because once in awhile he has some stuck in his long fur so he thinks it happens every time. He thinks running will help it fall off!!! Gross i know but so is having to wipe your kitty's butt!! LOL


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol no she isn't long haired, just weird.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine is long haired and he does this mad freaky dash away from the litter box every once in a while. I'm also guessing it's because there's probably some hairs or something that didn't quite come out and he thinks runinng around at 100mph will get it off!! It's very gross when you've no idea where it fell off, if it did fall off!! And yes, he hates me wiping him bum. I had to bribe him with a teat for each wipe I did this morning!!!


----------

